# Tylan 200 / Dex-----------Animal conditions Update



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

Are Tylan 200 and Dex safe to use on a pregnant doe with Mycoplasma pneumonia?

She has been treated with Bio-myosin / Banamine and her cough has returned. The buck that started all this was treated with Dex / Bio-myosin / Banamine total of 14 days and he is doing really well. The doe's cough cleared for about 12 days and returned and seems to be worsening. 

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

I have never had to use it on a pregnant doe but it is used by some Boer breeders for treating PREGNACEY toxemia and ketosis.
Your doe seems to have been sick now for awhile , Have you wormed your doe for lung worms ? how about a poop check for worm types and amounts ?

If she were mine , at this point,I would want my doe well and if she aborted it would be ok . How is the buck ? Maby they are passing it back and forth to each other ..... I would try the Tylan 200 at 1ml / 25 pounds ( it's thicker like PennG so use a bigger needle like #18 )and I would start off with a IM shot to get the med going quicker into her system .


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

Lynn, How is your doe doing and did you give her Tylan ?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

Miss this before but dex can cause problems with a pg animal


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

Thanks Bella Star and Sondra for your replies.

No I have not given Tylan to my doe but we did our 6 mth old buck with same sounding cough. His cough has completed gone but, while receiveing shot #3 he stopped eating his grains just would not finish his feed. He now eats little hay and will nibble at fresh greens brought to him. This is day 2 of not eating grains. I'm starting to get worried.

Right now 2 year old doe is getting lots of Vit -c, some extra Vit-e with selenium and an herbal tonic from Molly's Herbals. Beside the cough she is doing very well. Having fecal done to check for Lungworm. If it's clear will probably do same treatment done on our big buck that started all this stuff. Dex, Bio and Banemine XXX 14 days. If she aborts how long a wait is safe enough to breed her again? She is my best doe, usually has twins so I don't want to miss kidding season with her.

Thanks again
Lynn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

Why don't you just use the antibiotic and forget the dex on her? Have you taken any temps? 
Also don't think 3 days of meds is enough, but maybe your still continuing them


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

:yeahthat I'm reading and wondering why you are using Dex and Banamine? Either will do the same job. Unless they are running a fever. Reduce the inflammation in the lungs. Banamine being safer to use in PG animals than Dex.
Kaye


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

Temps are normal in both animals.

This is how vet told us to treat our big buck
------------Bio x 14 days
------------Dex x first 3 days
------------Wait 2 days
------------Start Banemine x 5 days
------------All while giving Bio

And we have noticed for about a week now the doe has really foul smelling breath!!!!!!! I know it does not smell good in the first place but this is really foul.

Lynn


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

------------Dex x first 3 days
------------Wait 2 days
------------Start Banemine x 5 days

Then you're not giving both at the same time. The buck must have been some kind of sick for him to put him on Dex...but I would have given the banamine the first day and continued with it instead of Dex.

I would imagine her rumen is getting a bit comprimised with all the drugs. Try offering her some baking soda and continue the B Vitamins as long as you're treating her. 
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

and probios


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Tylan 200 / Dex*

I would rethink everything that you are doing, as you are getting information from vet and also here as you say that your goats are still sick .

Your goats have been sick too long and due to them being sick so long I would be afraid they would have perminate internal damage done . 
The worm test should have been done first thing before any meds given to know if it's lung worms , then if it's not worms move on to antibiotic and stick with the same antibiotic for 5 day's or what's recommended to cure the problem of vet diagnose .
Have you got a good vet ? Does your vet know goats ? We here can only tell you what you tell us your problems are, we dont know your goat management or your goats living environment BUT I would want to stop this problem quickly, you could loose your goats or they could be left with perminate internal problems or whatever this problem is could spread to your other goats.
Your buck ....doesn't need grain, feed the buck good hay or grass only, give him some probios and what Kaye said to get his rumen working . Is he well ? He has no fever , are you stall feeding these goats or do they have pasture ? Cut the Tylan amount down and give SQ or .... if he had lung worm's then the Tylan would not stop the coughing , is he coughing ?
Your doe....... She has no temp ? but she's coughing ? and snotting ? How much coughing as I have goats that cough every now and then , I would give her some Tylan as if it worked on the buck ,it will work on her. I would stop the other meds as they have not helped her ,

Me personally, all new goats that I bring home gets shots and worming before they are out of the trailor period ,then IF they have a coughing I will get a fecal done and move on to the problem like pasturella and go from there BUT I will stop the problem quickly .


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for the information you provided.

big buck that was treated according to vet 
with Dex/Bio/Banemine is doing Great

small buck treated by us with Tylan 200 is doing Great

Doe that is pregnant also treated with Tylan 200 and is much better, I have not noticed any coughing or bad odor to her breath since treatment.
She did not abort with use of this med, but I pray it has not harmed the kid in any way. 

OHHHHHHHH if I had only done as you recommended to start with I could have saved myself so much money with the vets. 
Another good thing coming from this, beside my animals doing better, we tried 3 different vets trying to find one that knew goats, and finally found one. 

Thanks again so much. 
Lynn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds good and you should have any problems with the kids Glad you found a vet.


----------

